# bikepacking shelter for 2



## FeloniousDunk (Apr 30, 2007)

Since we're still waiting for a bikepacking forum, I figured I'd just start it here.

I'm looking for suggestions for a shelter for two people for bikepacking. If I was going it alone I'd lean to a hammock or maybe just an emergency bivy. We'll be doing Spring, Summer and Fall trips mostly in the mountains of WNC in prep for a Colorado Trail tour next July. Dry, light, and small are obviously the keys. I'm 6'2" wife's 5', both narrow. We have a Sierra Designs Clip Flashlight tent that we've used a lot for backpacking but I want something smaller and lighter. Are there two person hammocks or a much better tent? I'm not sure about going the tarp route. Also, can hammocks be rigged okay on the ground if there are no trees?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice thread.
I'll chime in. Check out Henry Shires Tarptent products. I don't think they are freestanding but I'm not sure. As to hammocks. They make double hammocks but it wouldn't be comfortable for 2 people to sleep in them. Depending on which hammock you go with it's pretty easy to set up on the ground. Hammockforums.net is probably the best resource for all your hammock needs. Good people over there. If I were doing a tour and sleep was going to be important to me, I'd go with a hammock. When my wife and I bike tour we usually find the trees where we can set up our hammock right next to eachother. Pretty easy to do.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

We used a Henry Shires tarptent for a singletrack tour in Oregon:

<img src=https://www.topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST27_resize.jpg>

Perfect for two people. Setup is a little tricky at first, but as long as you can drive stakes into the ground, you're good.

I was able to hang the tent from my handlebars. It weighs a little more than 2 lbs, I think. I haven't weathered any big storms in it, so I can't comment on how well it holds up in that regard.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the Hennessy Hammocks. 
1/2 the weight of a tent and 100 times more comfortable.

Using a couple flexable tent poles and zip cord you rig something up if you find yourself treeless. Also if you go with hammocks, please don't ty to Aspens or Birch trees. The bark damages/scars very easily.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I tied to Aspens and didn't have any scarring at all. I made sure my straps were flat against the tree.


----------



## carneyam (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tarp route*

I've used a lightweight backpacking tent (North Face something or other) on an extended touring trip (2+ months) and it worked great. However for most trips and even for just general camping I've been using a basic tarp with great success. Actually it's an old poncho that I attached guy lines to. It easily sleeps two people and is extremely versitile, allowing for easy set ups in many conditions. Mostly I'm in wooded areas where finding things to attach it to is easy, but I have set up using my bike for support in more open terrain. Also, bugs are never really a concern so I have no need for bug netting. I've never had to weather a huge storm in it but for all but the worst conditions it would work just great. The weight/space savings over even a lightweight single person tent as well as it's versitility make it my shelter of choice. I also carry a cheap blue foam pad that has been cut to 3/4 length and width to insulate myself from the ground. Overall, my system is super cheap and works great.


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

Check out the tarps and Mids made by Ron Bell of Mountain Laurel Designs, They are top notch and ultra light.

A good alternative is the Black Diamond megalite mid.

I'm a fan of Mid's though and have never tried hammocks, you can fit up to 4 people in a pinch.


----------



## SpoonBoy (Sep 29, 2007)

Black Diamond Mega Light.










for added comfort, it has a floor, or you just take the "shelter", a pole and a few pegs. All up weight without the floor is about 1kg and will pack down into about the size of a very compact summer sleeping bag (much smaller than my 3 season down bag) they're listed as a 4 person tent but with gear, 2 people is comfortable.

Seen here, we used the megalight for the overnight stay for the Polaris (a 2 day orienteering mountain bike race in Australia). Other mates have used them with and without floors in the snow & dessert, including a sand storm, and while touring. Don't be daunted by the "shelter" aspect, I think they're pretty versatile 

HTH

Cheers
Spoonie


----------



## FeloniousDunk (Apr 30, 2007)

sherpaxc said:


> Nice thread.
> I'll chime in. Check out Henry Shires Tarptent products. I don't think they are freestanding but I'm not sure. As to hammocks. They make double hammocks but it wouldn't be comfortable for 2 people to sleep in them. Depending on which hammock you go with it's pretty easy to set up on the ground. Hammockforums.net is probably the best resource for all your hammock needs. Good people over there. If I were doing a tour and sleep was going to be important to me, I'd go with a hammock. When my wife and I bike tour we usually find the trees where we can set up our hammock right next to eachother. Pretty easy to do.
> Just my 2 cents.


Hey sherpaxc,

when you say you rig the 2 hammocks right next to each other, are you talking about rigging them both from the same trees? If so, is it practicle to use one rain fly/tarp for the two?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I've rigged it from the same tree twice, but both times they were a really BIG tree and I set mine up a little higher than my wifes and I layed opposite her (my head on one side and hers on the other). Usually though we do one of 2 things. We find 3 trees in a triangle and use one tree to tie off to (both of us tie off to it) and then we use the other 2 trees to tie off to. So we are sharing one "base" tree and have separate tree's for our other side. Or, we just find trees close together and set up. We've shared the rain fly a couple times but unless you have a really large rainfly, so a 10x12 it makes it tough. There are companies out there that sells these things though. Hammockforums.net can help you with that. 

Many married couples don't like hammocks (at least, the people who haven't actually used the hammocks) until they try it. Think about it, you're not on the ground, you aren't dealing with any pressure points on your shoulder or hips, and you don't bump in to anyone if you roll around. You don't have to find a level place to set up your tent either. It takes practice. Usually peoples first couple nights aren't that comfortable because they get cold. Once you figure out how to stay insulated and warm, you'll never turn back! Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll help you as much as I can.


----------



## drongobird (Aug 13, 2006)

*backpackinglight.com has good reviews of shelters*

Take a look at BackpackingLight.com
They have great product reviews, including tarps, hammocks, tents, tarp-tents. Most of the gear needed for lightweight backpacking overlaps with the gear for lightweight bike touring.


----------



## pbayne (Mar 20, 2008)

*Megalight*

A big second to using the megalight by Black Diamond. There is a smaller two person version called the betalight. These will be good for colorado because they are not tree dependant. I'm guessing you'll be above treeline some out there. I've been using megamids and megalights for about 12 years. With two people you can sleep in the megalight with two bikes inside!


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

*Plus one for HS Tarp Tents*

While I didn't use mine Bikepacking I've used it to thruhike the AT with my wife last year. Take a look at the Double Rainbow. 2.5 pounds and plenty long. I'm also 6 two and my wife is 5 max. Plus his customer service is top notch.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## AGSNOW (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not a hammock fan, as after biking for so long, I want to stretch my back flat or sleep on my stomach. Not great for the love life either! I've also had some bad luck with the Megalite, with heavy monsoon weather or wind, you have to dig a huge rain trench to stay dry. Also the center pole sucks for your love life as well. I'm also not a fan of bivying, as I like my head covered with bad weather. Some solutions that have worked:
1. solo - GoGo Nemo Bivy/tent - 1.9 lbs, with an airbeam that pumps up instead of a pole. Pumps up in seconds, and even from the inside when in bad weather. Plenty of room to cook inside, and get all your gear inside, even for those over 6 feet tall. I'm in love and will never carry a bivy again!
2. two people - for bike packing, we have had issues with single wall tents and tarp tents w/out floors in bad weather. When the weather looks bad, I'm currently a fan of MSR's Hubba Hubba HP. 3 lbs, for a double wall with two doors (bonus when you need to exit at night). When the weather is good, we bring only the footprint and the fly, just over two pounds with no weird poles and easy set up, and freestanding! Especially when my boyfriend and I travel together, it is nice to have something a bit more cushy and romantic! 
Alison Gannett


----------

